# VTC5's



## Rob Fisher (18/6/15)

Anyone after VTC5's? VaporDNA has them in stock $36-99 for three.

http://www.vapordna.com/Sony-VTC5-18650-30A-2600-mAh-IMR-Battery-p/ac0025.htm

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (18/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone after VTC5's? VaporDNA has them in stock $36-99 for three.
> 
> http://www.vapordna.com/Sony-VTC5-18650-30A-2600-mAh-IMR-Battery-p/ac0025.htm


Hi Rob, I think you could possibly clear up some confusion l have concerning vtc5s.I has been posted on the forum and other places that Sony originally made the battery in limited amts.for a certain project that has ended.however they continue to be sold and are highly prized. That being said I got a couple about 6mo.ago and they work very well. This has puzzled me.


----------



## stevie g (18/6/15)

Sony has stopped production of these cells and won't be manufacturing the 18650 cell in the future.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/15)

kev mac said:


> Hi Rob, I think you could possibly clear up some confusion l have concerning vtc5s.I has been posted on the forum and other places that Sony originally made the battery in limited amts.for a certain project that has ended.however they continue to be sold and are highly prized. That being said I got a couple about 6mo.ago and they work very well. This has puzzled me.



I'm no boffin with batteries and refer to @Andre, @johan and some of the other boffins, When they tell me something is the shit then I buy them. World wide the Sony VTC5 enjoyed the reputation as the best vaping battery on the planet for some time... I have a few of them and are still very happy with them. My all time favorite battery is the button top authentic AW 18650's (@Andre found a supplier in the USA for me) which are pretty hard to find... but they are the best (for me anyway) in the Aluminium REO Grands...

In my Woodvil's I have the new Efest 2800's and I'm more than happy with them.

I vape around the 1,2Ω range so I could pretty much use any battery... VTC5, VTC4, new Efest and authentic AW's all great batteries!


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/15)

PS I also use Samsung Smurfs in my regulated devices.


----------



## Gizmo (18/6/15)

I doubt they authentic. All my suppliers claim they no longer produced and the ones you do get are fake.


----------



## Andre (18/6/15)

kev mac said:


> Hi Rob, I think you could possibly clear up some confusion l have concerning vtc5s.I has been posted on the forum and other places that Sony originally made the battery in limited amts.for a certain project that has ended.however they continue to be sold and are highly prized. That being said I got a couple about 6mo.ago and they work very well. This has puzzled me.


Yes, you have it right. They have stopped production of these. Those now sold are either old stock or fakes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/15)

I would be really surprised if these are fakes coming from VapourDNA? Old stock maybe...

BUt I prefer my AW's and Efest 2800's anyway!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gizmo (18/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I would be really surprised if these are fakes coming from VapourDNA? Old stock maybe...
> 
> BUt I prefer my AW's and Efest 2800's anyway!



I wouldn't just believe that..  I know they a premium ecig shop. But profit is profit..


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/15)

Gizmo said:


> I wouldn't just believe that..  I know they a premium ecig shop. But profit is profit..



I would be very surprised. Reputation is everything! They are the first with everything normally and I guess that's because they have a really good reputation. I doubt they would risk selling fakes... but of course I could be wrong... but would be really surprised if I was... I did make a mistake once... back in the sixties.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (18/6/15)

I don't think guys like VapourDNA will sell fakes intentionally, but I'm not willing to take the chance. Unfortunately the only way to verify authenticity is proper testing which takes too much time.

Personally I prefer authentic AW's (testing has already been done by Allan Wong). Quite a few European companies are certified AW vendors. I had a list early/mid last year, but it must be on one of the already packed HDD's. If I remember, I will post the list in the next two weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot (19/6/15)

I would buy 1 to check if its fake or not. Some Guys have hoarded old stock for months now and are now selling them for a higher price. They saw the drop off coming and waited. Fakes are a real threat though... at 1.2ohm a fake will do the job just fine, But when subohming really low it can be a real risk to health... I stick with the VTC4 that are legit and stay happy. Dont really want to take the chance. If they are for real VTC5 im sure it will make some people happy.


----------



## kev mac (22/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I would be very surprised. Reputation is everything! They are the first with everything normally and I guess that's because they have a really good reputation. I doubt they would risk selling fakes... but of course I could be wrong... but would be really surprised if I was... I did make a mistake once... back in the sixties.


I agree,dna is reputable .


----------

